# Nausea and headache



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

There are several retailers in omaha that sell the 73" mitsubishi DLP. They usualy look really dark especially around the edges. 

However I saw one that was properly calibrated and I was honestly impressed with the picture quality and the color clarity...so I stood there and looked at it for about 20 minutes. 
Keep in mind that I was about 12ft away from it so I was the recomended distance...
but...
After that time I felt kind of nauseated and had a bit of a headache...is this the rainbow effect I have heard about? I always though that this only happened with LCDs...and I found it unsual because I've stared at a 63" samsung DLP and did not have the same issues.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

LCD do not have rainbows.(RBE)
I don't know if RBE causes headaches.
Did you see flashes of color or trails looking like rainbows?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

That's odd ...:scratchhead:

I have a 67" DLP, my first row is at 10'-11' and I never get sick :yes:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

no color streaks...It could be the lighting that best buy uses looking at the tv under those lights may have caused it.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It could have possibly been caused by RBE without you taking notice. Not sure how exactly it works.

I would go to another store that has one and unfortunately possibly punish yourself again to see if it a consistent reaction which would mean it was the display.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll have to ask if I can calibrate it to match...every other store that as the 73" is super dark.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a good thing. Dark enviroments are the only place to make an accurate performance evaluation.(critical viewing)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have never noticed or been effected by the RBE, but the LED DLP sets from Samsung supposedly eliminate it. We have a 67" model and my daughter has 61" model. All of the family and friends have never complained or been effected adversely.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I never see them either, not even on lamp based DLP's.
But it is still there to those who are affected from whta I read. It just cut the amount/severity down I believe.

That's why I reccomended going to a second store to make another evaluation....all I could think of to reccomend.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I have heard of this but it's supposed to be rare. I believe it is caused by vertigo from the flashing image and color processing done by the brain.

Found this after a quick google search...



> In an airplane at sunrise or sunset, a pilot may encounter flicker vertigo. In the most rare of cases, flashing lights at certain frequencies can trigger seizures, nausea (this one includes me), convulsions, or unconsciousness.


----------

